
Ask HN: Does CalDAV as a service exist? - briantmaurer
I&#x27;m trying to build an app that exposes a calendar for each user that stays up to date on their devices. It should work similar to Facebook&#x27;s per-user read-only calendar via CalDAV.<p>Are there any paid services for this?
======
rsto
Just yesterday I launched the launch page for my upcoming calendar as a
backend service: [https://blobcal.com/](https://blobcal.com/) ! CalDAV support
is one of the features I plan to implement if there is demand.

But looking at your current app website, it looks to me as if you don't
necessarily require to manage your user calendars. Just getting your app
information in their calendars is probably enough, whatever 3rd party provider
they are using? In that case
[https://www.cronofy.com/](https://www.cronofy.com/) might be a good fit.

------
argorain
I am not sure if I understand correctly, but ownCloud's Calendar is interfaced
by CalDAV and can be internally shared between its users.

------
flal_
[https://fruux.com](https://fruux.com)

------
GeanyBill
Yep, There`s teamup.com. Works well for loose groups of friends. And its free.

------
_RPM
FastMail

